# Snow Snow Snow!!!!!



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

sooo much snow so little time. snow blower still broken 
had to shovel 8 inches the other day!! off da


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Farmallmaniac! :friends: 

Shoveling snow builds character, but blowing snow is a lot more fun. What kind of blower do you have? 

Mark


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a snapper. currently in the shop being worked on. Parents wouldnt let me take it to my school shop to work on LOL:what101:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome to tractorforum maniac glad to see you here


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks bear feels good to have people think of me as an equal here even tho im not soo smart in this area and young


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

we were all young once i started on my first tractor restore when i was 12 had lots of help from my grandpa and a freind of his. i try to return the favors i was given then to young tractor fans now


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:ditto: We were all beginners once!!! I've been working on engines of one type or another since my early teens, and if it wasn't for the help given by my dad and a local small engine shop, I'd still be muddling away in the dark!!

Welcome FM, ask anything you want and those with answers will send 'em your way!:friends:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks!!:hide:


----------

